# TRT/Acne



## Bee (Apr 25, 2022)

Started TRT and I used to no have acne now it's like a pepperoni pizza on my back. Does it get better? Do I need to go to the gym more, utilize sauna, more cadio? My diet is already very very clean. Outside if talking to PCP and have scrubs, are there any products or peptides that any one has tried?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 25, 2022)

What does your TRT protocol look like?

Dosages, dosing frequency, etc.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What does your TRT protocol look like?
> 
> Dosages, dosing frequency, etc.



And bloodwork... how's your estro 

I get a few back pimples when my estro is high....never had acne though


----------



## Bee (Apr 25, 2022)

This is all relatively new but Endo had me on 100mg once a week this was for approximately a month and a half. We just switched now to 60mg 2x week.

Does that help?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

Bee said:


> This is all relatively new but Endo had me on 100mg once a week this was for approximately a month and a half. We just switched now to 60mg 2x week.
> 
> Does that help?



Post your blood work, the bros here will be able to give you more tailored advice. 

Also what brand of test are you on, 
Try and figure out what carrier oil is being used....it could be something simple as an allergic reaction


----------



## Bee (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> And bloodwork... how's your estro
> 
> I get a few back pimples when my estro is high....never had acne though


Unfortunately, no test on estro on my previous test. Just checked


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

For me any dose of test has me estro in the high 90's so I need an AI 

Also all my oils are brewed w/grapeseed oil.

I've tried oils brewed in MCT oil but that gives me PIP....post injection pain 

So the more info the better


----------



## TODAY (Apr 25, 2022)

That's a reasonable protocol.

Acne proclivity is largely determined by genetics, but there are some things that you can do to mitigate it.

General hygiene. Don't walk around in dirty, sweaty clothes. Wash your sheets on a frequent basis and shower regularly.

Try cutting out dairy and refined sugars. A small portion of the population seem sensitive to these in particular.

Various dietary supplements like zinc, b5, etc. can help some people.

Benzoyl peroxide and/or salicylic acid can help

Sadly, none of the above is likely to put much of a dent in severe hormonal acne. Accutane is remarkably effective, but should be considered a nuclear option.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

Bee said:


> Unfortunately, no test on estro on my previous test. Just checked



Someone more informed will eventually chime in on everything you need to tell your endo to check on but E2 definitely needs to be one of em...


----------



## Bee (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Post your blood work, the bros here will be able to give you more tailored advice.
> 
> Also what brand of test are you on,
> Try and figure out what carrier oil is being used....it could be something simple as an allergic reaction


I can't tell the brand but ithe box said it was manufactured by HIKMA I believe. It's whatever the VA distributs to the vets but it is cypionate. 

I did a cycle of propionate years ago and my back never got like this


----------



## Bee (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Someone more informed will eventually chime in on everything you need to tell your endo to check on but E2 definitely needs to be one of em...


I had my tests done Monday and didn't have time to look. Normally I request a full pallet to be done but I will request an estro test on the follow up. I'm presuming I can still tweak my diet a little bit more and see what happens


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2022)

It's more than likely the quick uptick/ fluctuation in hormone levels. It's common for it to happen at the beginning of, and after finishing a cycle, when hormone levels swing. 

I'd think it will pass eventually, as your protocol is very reasonable. Just do what you can to help it run its course, clean shirts, regularly shower, etc... 

It happened to me to when I started TRT, but I was started at 200 mg/wk.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> And bloodwork... how's your estro
> 
> I get a few back pimples when my estro is high....never had acne though


Estrogen doesn’t cause acne.

Soooooo much broscience.

DHT causes acne. But in our world ANY of the androgens cause it. 

It’s definitely NOT estrogen related. What is the mechanism???











						The influence of sex hormones on acne - PubMed
					

The sebaceous glands are stimulated by androgens produced in the skin itself. This explains why elevated androgen levels are seldom found in blood and urine from patients with acne. The most potent androgen is dihydrotestosterone (DHT), which is formed in the target cells, i.e. in the sebaceous...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What does your TRT protocol look like?
> 
> Dosages, dosing frequency, etc.





CJ said:


> It's more than likely the quick uptick/ fluctuation in hormone levels. It's common for it to happen at the beginning of, and after finishing a cycle, when hormone levels swing.
> 
> I'd think it will pass eventually, as your protocol is very reasonable. Just do what you can to help it run its course, clean shirts, regularly shower, etc...
> 
> It happened to me to when I started TRT, but I was started at 200 mg/wk.


That's what I take. Breaking up my shot to twice a week has really helped me. .5cc Mon and .5cc Thrs. When you get your blood work done, have them check your DRT I think it's called. It's the bad testosterone and causes acne


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> That's what I take. Breaking up my shot to twice a week has really helped me. .5cc Mon and .5cc Thrs. When you get your blood work done, have them check your DRT I think it's called. It's the bad testosterone and causes acne


The "bad testosterone"??? 

Can you please explain this?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> That's what I take. Breaking up my shot to twice a week has really helped me. .5cc Mon and .5cc Thrs. When you get your blood work done, have them check your DRT I think it's called. It's the bad testosterone and causes acne


DHT.

And it's not 'bad'.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Estrogen doesn’t cause acne.
> 
> Soooooo much broscience.
> 
> ...



Tomato...Alfredo 

You guys are to specific with wording for me 

Pimple, acne, black head w/e check your estro...but good advice, knowledge, words paragraphs or w/e you wanna call it, always appreciated 😁


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> DHT.
> 
> And it's not 'bad'.


Too much DHT can cause acne right? That's what they told me at my TRT clinic.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Tomato...Alfredo
> 
> You guys are to specific with wording for me
> 
> Pimple, acne, black head w/e check your estro...but good advice, knowledge, words paragraphs or w/e you wanna call it, always appreciated 😁


It’s not estrogen related.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Too much DHT can cause acne right? That's what they told me at my TRT clinic.


Yes. Absolutely. 

It’s not estrogen. That’s broscience.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not estrogen related.



Or is it...🤨


----------



## TODAY (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Too much DHT can cause acne right? That's what they told me at my TRT clinic.


Yes, but it's also an integral part of the male endocrine millieu. Calling it "bad" is silly.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Or is it...🤨


It’s not. 

Androgens trigger the sebaceous glands that release oil. 

What does estrogen do? Nothing.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yes, but it's also an integral part of the male endocrine millieu. Calling it "bad" is silly.


That’s likely what his TRT doc said as a simple explanation to his patients as DHT causes a lot of the side effects ie acne mpb.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s not.
> 
> Androgens trigger the sebaceous glands that release oil.
> 
> What does estrogen do? Nothing.



I'm gonna go get ice cream 🍦👋🏾
Enjoy science biology


----------



## TODAY (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm gonna go get ice cream 🍦👋🏾
> Enjoy science biology


Now that's how you get acne


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm gonna go get ice cream 🍦👋🏾
> Enjoy science biology


So why would you comment if you don’t know and don’t give a fuck?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So why would you comment if you don’t know and don’t give a fuck?



Bruh....my comment was based on my experience getting back pimples with elevated e2.

It's the same fuxkin' case with a different fuxkin' word...
- "Well specifically speaking..." Get over yourself...you won, have fun with it...

Enjoy your scientology trophy 🏆 
it's meaningless...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Bruh....my comment was based on my experience getting back pimples with elevated e2.
> 
> It's the same fuxkin' case with a different fuxkin' word...
> - "Well specifically speaking..." Get over yourself...you won, have fun with it...
> ...


Yea but was your DHT elevated too? What we’re your androgen levels? You don’t know. So you’re trying to treat it by lowering your estrogen and it’s not going to work. Tren causes acne because it’s an androgen. Guys run low testosterone (if test is low then their E2 will be low) and high Tren cycles all the time and complain about acne. 

I’m not trying to “win” either so I don’t know why you’re being defensive about it. I’m trying to be helpful to you and the rest of the forum. There is absolutely no biological mechanism where estrogen cause acne. I’m sorry but that’s just the way it is. I’m not trying to single you out or anything, man.


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2022)

I can say for certain that my AAS induced acne is NOT estrogen related. Many bloodtests to confirm. 

What keeps it at bay for me is lowered doses, and it seems that the same total mgs spread out over multiple compounds is better than just testosterone at that same mg level.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Apr 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> I can say for certain that my AAS induced acne is NOT estrogen related. Many bloodtests to confirm.
> 
> What keeps it at bay for me is lowered doses, and it seems that the same total mgs spread out over multiple compounds is better than just testosterone at that same mg level.


Trt clinical also told me split dosing in itself will help raise my test levels in itself rather than one shot itself. than on


----------



## CJ (Apr 25, 2022)

BlueDog10 said:


> Trt clinical also told me split dosing in itself will help raise my test levels in itself rather than one shot itself. than on


It's actually the opppsite. It will LOWER your peak levels, but it will also raise your trough levels. It essentially smooths out the peaks and valleys.

I do prefer split doses personally.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but was your DHT elevated too? What we’re your androgen levels? You don’t know. So you’re trying to treat it by lowering your estrogen and it’s not going to work. Tren causes acne because it’s an androgen. Guys run low testosterone (if test is low then their E2 will be low) and high Tren cycles all the time and complain about acne.
> 
> I’m not trying to “win” either so I don’t know why you’re being defensive about it. I’m trying to be helpful to you and the rest of the forum. There is absolutely no biological mechanism where estrogen cause acne. I’m sorry but that’s just the way it is. I’m not trying to single you out or anything, man.



I mean
That's one of the methods of action with accutane, to quote the drug profile

Isotretinoin, used to treat severe acne, *has been shown to induce hormonal changes, especially to reduce 5 alpha-reductase in the production of the tissue-derived dihydrotestosterone (DHT) metabolite 3 alpha-Adiol G*

Obviously it also dries up the glands as its main method of action
But a portion of its effectiveness is blocking DHT.


I find a lot of stuff amusing
Like "Mast lowers e2" can be said in the same sentence as "Mast gives me back acne"

Like, its difficult to read that with any sort of hormone knowledge and. ot draw some sort of non e2 related conclusion

Just sayin


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I mean
> That's one of the methods of action with accutane, to quote the drug profile
> 
> Isotretinoin, used to treat severe acne, *has been shown to induce hormonal changes, especially to reduce 5 alpha-reductase in the production of the tissue-derived dihydrotestosterone (DHT) metabolite 3 alpha-Adiol G*
> ...


That’s my entire point though. Acne is caused by DHT and all the other androgens NOT estrogen. 

I also maintain that masteron doesn’t lower E2 it hits androgen receptors just like any other androgen. 

There’s a whole lot of broscience still going around but it’s simply not true. I’m not blaming anyone. It was started by others decades ago and has just survived mostly thanks to shitty forums. I’m merely pointing it out and educating. Nobody should take offense.


----------



## DF (Apr 25, 2022)

Here's a link to my experience with acne.



			https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/accutane.17572/


----------



## Bee (Apr 26, 2022)

DF said:


> Here's a link to my experience with acne.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/accutane.17572/


Thank you friend but I cannot view it. Says I don't have permission


----------

